# Sulphuric Smelling Water



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

After I have let tap water 'breathe' or de-gas for 24 hours, I add the proper amount of Seachem Prime. But after I do that, I notice the water smells a little sulphur-like. I know I have a really strong sense of smell, but I'm wondering if I'm overdosing. Time and time again, I have measured for my water changes (5 gallon dose for 50% of a 10 gallon water change) - but I'm still getting sulphur like smells in the water.

Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Largesse said:


> After I have let tap water 'breathe' or de-gas for 24 hours, I add the proper amount of Seachem Prime. But after I do that, I notice the water smells a little sulphur-like. I know I have a really strong sense of smell, but I'm wondering if I'm overdosing. Time and time again, I have measured for my water changes (5 gallon dose for 50% of a 10 gallon water change) - but I'm still getting sulphur like smells in the water.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?


Prime has sulphur in it. That's why you're smelling sulphur 

If you're dosing the correct amout- you can't be overdosing right? Even if you overdose by 20% every time its not a big deal.










What you want to do here I think is take up cigarettes. It'll kill your sense of smell right quick and solve your problem (joooking)

Way to buy prime by the way. Most people burn money on trash like Aqua Plus for 2 years before catching on


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Hm..*

I must be having misconceptions. I always thought that if you degas 5 gallons and add the appropriate dosage of dechlorinator (PRIME) - this water should rid itself of the harmful chemicals. I guess I never thought that the water would be smelly after dosing. Even after changing the water, the in-tank water has a very very very faint odour. Maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Largesse said:


> I must be having misconceptions. I always thought that if you degas 5 gallons and add the appropriate dosage of dechlorinator (PRIME) - this water should rid itself of the harmful chemicals. I guess I never thought that the water would be smelly after dosing. Even after changing the water, the in-tank water has a very very very faint odour. Maybe I'm paranoid.


No that sounds right.

You add dechlorinator THEN degas by the way. The dechlor breaks the ammonia/chlorine bond and it gases out way faster.

I always smell sulfur I'm just so used to it I don't even notice anymore.

You'd be surprised what you can get away with. Once you get more comfortable and less paranoid you'll see what I mean. I'm not saying you should be careless- far from it- what I mean is that like overdosing that kind of thing a little bit or smelling a bit of this or that or whatever is not a big deal... Some people freak when they see a certain color algae the first time


----------

